# Need Gaming PC for Rs 40,000...



## halo1 (Aug 15, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
Gaming at medium settings. Should be able to play games like Crysis,Crysis warhead,COD 5, Far cry2 etc...  at medium settings.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
Yup.....But i would prefer intel processor and motherboard.

3. What is your MAX budget?
40,000

4. Planning to overclock? 
No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
Windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
320-500 GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
20 inch

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
4

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
Within a month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
Hmm......yup..

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
No...open to all ideas but would generally prefer intel processor and motherboard

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
Mumbai.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary?
None.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 15, 2010)

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
Zotac GTX460 768MB GDDR5 @ 12k
WD 500GB Blue @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
CM elite 310 @ 1.5k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k

Total - 41.7k


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm..Straight away denied the users intel preference.
Thats a good built though.
Case - zebronics war hawak @ 1.3k
or if your looking for something more sutle, NZXT Gamma @ 2k.
I think you can save a bit with... 
PSU- Gigabyte 80+ 460w @ 2.2
OR
FPS Saga II 400W @ 2.1

K&M - microsoft basic @ .7k
but if you are too much into fps gaming..
Mice - Razer Salmosa @ 1.6 
OR
Gigabyte GM6880 @ 1.3
OR
Razer Abyssus @ 1.5
OR (of course) Mx518 @ 1.3

Micepad - Coolermaster CS-M weapon of choice Ak/M4 @ 880(if you are crazy gamer as i am)

I am not sure,but zotac gtx260 (768mb) is at around 10.7-11.3 range.

If you can save more 2-3k, go for sapphire 5850 @ 15k

Jas bhai,can he go with a bit cheaper mobo & only 2gbs of Ram??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> 2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.1k
> Zotac GTX460 768MB GDDR5 @ 12k
> ...



the mobo u mentioned costs above 5.5k


----------



## halo1 (Aug 16, 2010)

thx guys...

The graphics card specified by u guys is little bit too expensive for me.....I dont want to play the games at the highest setting....I just want to play latest games at medium settings..maybe 1600*900....I think "HD 5770 1GB" would be sufficient for me..any advice??

Pls comment on the following config which i have in mind:
Processor and motherboard:Intel core i3 530 /Motherboard Gigabyte GA h55md2h= 9900/-
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz= g skill 4gb kit = 5400/-
Hard drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB= 1900/-
Graphics card: Powercolor/Sapphire HD 5770 1GB DDR5= 9400/-
Cabinet: CM Elite 430= 2750/-
PSU: Corsair CX400= 2600/-
Monitor:Samsung B2030= 6600/-
Speakers: Altec Lansing VS2421(2.1)= 2621 = 1700/-
CD/DVD Drive:LG 22x DVD writer= 950/-


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> the mobo u mentioned costs above 5.5k




hence called for a cheaper mobo. U have any piece in ur mind? A msi,asrock or foxconn maybe??

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> the mobo u mentioned costs above 5.5k





halo1 said:


> thx guys...
> 
> The graphics card specified by u guys is little bit too expensive for me.....I dont want to play the games at the highest setting....I just want to play latest games at medium settings..maybe 1600*900....I think "HD 5770 1GB" would be sufficient for me..any advice??
> 
> ...




I personally dislike intel.

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

Sorry for my bad editing of previous comment.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'd also suggest AMD. Athlon II X4 635 + Gigabyte GA MA785GMT US2H @9.5k would be a better combo than Intel core i3 530 + Gigabyte GA h55md2h @9.9k
4 physical cores (quad core) would be better than 4 virtual ones (Dual core with hyper threading).
Rest of your config is good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> the mobo u mentioned costs above 5.5k



dude i got it from smc for 4.5k ok!!


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude i got it from smc for 4.5k ok!!




what is smc?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 16, 2010)

SMC International - its online store.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

@jas, you gave a good config, but as OP hell bend on getting a Intel system, better he go with Intel, if he happy with it. but 1 thing, with no OC, i3 is a bad choice. i3 capable of hitting 4.5Ghz on a cheap air cooler. whereas Athlon II X4 maybe slow but cause of extra cores, it can give i3 a run for its value. so its all upto OP what he wants to buy.

@OP, get Benq G2220HD 22". getting a fast card & a 20", it doesn't looks good.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> what is smc?



wtf?!?!
i bought the same from MSI at 6k 
r u sure about that?
is it usb3 and sata3?


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> wtf?!?!
> i bought the same from MSI at 6k
> r u sure about that?
> is it usb3 and sata3?



as far I know Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H doesn't have both

correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 17, 2010)

yup, no USB 3.0 no SATA III in UD2H. You haven't been cheated Piyush, you've got a perfectly good deal of a future proof board from MSI.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> yup, no USB 3.0 no SATA III in UD2H. You haven't been cheated Piyush, you've got a perfectly good deal of a future proof board from MSI.



phew....i thought i was looted

so the basic difference between 785g and 880g is the on board gfx
the former has 4200 and the latter 4250
is there any othjer difference?
like SB or anything like that?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2010)

no baba, the basic diff. is not that. thats the one between my board and 785g.
they have the same SB710 sb.

actually 880g when paired wqith sb850 or some other new sb gives usb3 and sata 3. the usb and sata are controlled by sb. eg - gigabyte 880GM*A* UD2H


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

ok ..got it...
and hows ur pc running
did u do any OC?
and playing any games?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2010)

yar, till now i havent received the extension cable from from techenclave..that phoenix(now what to say!!) spelt my name wrong and the address also..i had made the payment on thursday.
anyways, i have mounted the psu vertically for some time..i have installed ubuntu 10.4 for time being.
i oced to 3.2ghz and after 2 days reverted back because when i will install win7 and play games then i will oc again...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

^^
so which games on the list?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2010)

ok i just oced to 3000mhz.
the mobo HT LINK or Northbridge frequency increased from 2000mhz to 2070mhz and ram from 1366mhz to 1379mhz.
hope its ok..or should i lower down ht link speed and ram speed.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

i think its ok
better check nad remember  the ratio
anything else can be confirmed by Asingh-the god of OCing


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok i just oced to 3000mhz.
> the mobo HT LINK or Northbridge frequency increased from 2000mhz to 2070mhz and ram from 1366mhz to 1379mhz.
> hope its ok..or should i lower down ht link speed and ram speed.



exactly as i calculated for myself  to get 3Ghz speed FSP: 207Mhz & ram at 1380Mhz. i asked topgear & he told Corsair ram can run at that speed easily.

@jas, for 3Ghz its ok. but if going high, lower ram speed (or the ram multiplier) so ram able to run at normal speed after OC. BTW how much is your normal proccy temperature? mine one usually hovers around 40degree (usually 38-39) when running @ 2.9Ghz. also nowadays its not getting lower to 800Mhz. it used to sometime ago (before updating bios to F6 from F3).


----------

